# Eclipse: Fehler bei Installation



## Malcolm (24. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir Eclipse auf der Seite eclipse.org heruntergeladen, die heruntergeladene Datei auf die Festplatte entpackt und versucht die Datei eclipse.exe auszuführen. Das geht aber leider nicht. Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler angezeigt. 

A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: C:\unzipped\eclipse-SDK-3.0.1-win32\eclipse\jre\bin\javaw.exe 'javaw.exe' in your current PATH 

Das JDK habe ich installiert und der Pfad zur java bzw. javac ist auch gesetzt. Wäre wirklich super wenn mir einer von euch weiterhelfen könnte. 

Vorab schonmal danke

bis dann


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Sep 2004)

Wie(wo) hast du den PATH gesetzt? Ich meine nicht den Befehl sondern in Konsole, autoexcet.bat (oder wie die  heiß :-/ ), etc


----------



## Malcolm (24. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

hab unter den Umgebungsvariablen die Variable path durch folgenden Eintrag erweitert: ;"C:\jdk1.1.8\bin\"
Das zugreifen auf java bzw. java im DOS Prompt klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (24. Sep 2004)

Ich vermute mal, daß Dein JDK veraltet ist.

Besorge Dir besser erstmal das aktuelle (Version 1.4.2):

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Sep 2004)

OK, 1.1.8 ist voll alt, bestimmt hat die nicht die javaw.exe, lad dir mal die 1.4er runter.


----------



## Malcolm (24. Sep 2004)

So hab mit jetzt die neue Version heruntergeladen, diese installiert und auch den Pfad entsprechend angepasst. Sowohl java, javac als auch javaw lassen sich im MS-DOS Prompt aus dem Verzeichnis in dem auch die eclipse.exe liegt starten. Es wird aber leider immernoch der gleiche Fehler beim aufführen von eclipse.exe  wie vorher angezeit.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (24. Sep 2004)

Gib mal "java -version" ein.

Wahrscheinlich mußt Du noch die Pfadangabe zum alten JDK entfernen bzw. hinter die Pfadangabe von neuen JDK stellen.[/code]


----------



## Malcolm (24. Sep 2004)

Bei java -version zeigt er mit 1.4.2_04 an. Den Pfad vom alten JDK hab ich aus den Umgebungsvariablen entfernt durh den neuen ersetzt und anschließend den PC neu gebootet.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Sep 2004)

Komisch, sag mal wie du den PATH gesetzt hast, denn wenn du den in der Konsole per HAnd eingetragen hast, ist der in der anderen Konsole nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## Malcolm (24. Sep 2004)

... ;"C:\j2sdk1.4.2_04\bin\" 

die javaw wird anscheinend immer in dem Ordner gesucht indem ich eclipse entpackt habe.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Sep 2004)

Sorry, ich weiß es nicht. Aber WIE (nicht worauf - auf welche Art und Weiße) du den PATH gesetzt hast hast du immer noch nicht gesagt :-/


----------



## Malcolm (24. Sep 2004)

Ich hab jetzt Eclipse in ein neues Verzeichnis entpackt. Das neue JDK hab ich als Unterverzeichnis dieses Eclipseordners installiert. Hab die Datei javaw also einfach dahin installiert wo er sie haben will. Und jetzt startet er auch. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der neuen Version. 

Bis demnächst


----------

